# [RISOLTO]Problema compilazione kernel 3.10.7

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... non riesco a compilare il kernel 3.10.7, la configurazione l'ho copiata come al solito dal kernel precedente.

L'errore è questo 

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.10.7-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

* mount: /boot mounted successfully!

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2013-08-23--19-41-58.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.10.7-gentoo bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] n

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*VMware VMCI Driver (VMWARE_VMCI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [N/m/y/?] n

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

*Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

*--

*  CC      drivers/video/console/fonts.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x8.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

*drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype [-Wstrict-prototypes]

*--

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

Last edited by Massimog on Sat Aug 31, 2013 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

ho avuto lo stesso prioblema (o simile) su una configurazione uguale di 3 pc (ma solo uno ha dato questo problema)

anche io ho utilizzato la configurazione precedente (3.8.13)

onestamente non ho fatto nulla di particolare (ho rimosso i sources e riscaricati) .ho insistito nel passaggio 2-3 volte    :Shocked:   epo è andata.

forse qualche mirror ha il tarball fallato   :Confused: 

----------

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti!

con genkernel --oldconfig etc etc la compilazione per il 3.10.7 ha funzionato. problemino di mancata ricompilazione dei drivers nvidia 319.32 (ho notato che c'e' nei tips da applicare una patch e dovrebbe andare ma io ho preferito smascherare gli ultimi).

peccato che al reboot il login in init 3 (preferisco sempre dare startx) va in freeze dopo qualche secondo.

morale: son ritornato al 3.8.13 e per ora va bene cosi'.

----------

## oRDeX

onestamente io non vedo errori ma solo warning. Che genkernel lanci la compilazione utilizzando -Werror=qualcosa ? (trasforma i warning riguardo a qualcosa in errori e blocca la compilazione)

Prova a dare tu un "make" dall'interno del folder del kernel e vedi che succede..

Il tarball fallato lo escluderei a priori dato che emerge si lamenterebbe dell'hash non uguale a quello che si aspetterebbe.

----------

## sabayonino

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tarball fallato lo escluderei a priori dato che emerge si lamenterebbe dell'hash non uguale a quello che si aspetterebbe.

 

probabilmente il mio errore era diverso (infatti ho detto "simile"). sono andato a memoria.

nel mio vaso non segnava nessun fallimento hash ma (a memoria) indicava dei moduli non impostati o qualcosa del genere ....

non essendomene preoccupato più di tanto , riscaricato il pacco tutto è andato bene (su 3 cloni solo uno ha dato sto problema... quindi)

quindi ... tutto è bene quel che finisce bene   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Massimog

ho riprovato con genkernel ma mi fa lo stesso, nemmeno a compilarlo manualmente non va 

```
 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

AR      arch/x86/lib/lib.a

  LINK    vmlinux

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  UPD     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_fop_mmap":

(.text+0x12adc8): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_create_bufs":

(.text+0x12bc42): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_reqbufs":

(.text+0x12bf03): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_qbuf":

(.text+0x12c5e5): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_streamoff":

(.text+0x12c6b2): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o:(.text+0x12c77e): seguono ulteriori riferimenti non definiti a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_fop_release":

(.text+0x12c7b2): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_fh_release"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_streamon":

(.text+0x12c8f1): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_poll":

(.text+0x12cb3a): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_poll":

(.text+0x12cb67): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_pending"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_fop_poll":

(.text+0x12cd82): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_expbuf":

(.text+0x12d0a2): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_ioctl_dqbuf":

(.text+0x12d51e): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_fop_write":

(.text+0x12d8f5): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "vb2_fop_read":

(.text+0x12d9eb): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o:(.text+0x12db3a): seguono ulteriori riferimenti non definiti a "video_devdata"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_delete":

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x12e462): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_device_unregister"

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x12e4ad): riferimento non definito a "video_device_release"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_unregister_video":

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x12e566): riferimento non definito a "video_unregister_device"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_probe":

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x12feb4): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_device_register"

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x12ff5a): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_init"

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x130491): riferimento non definito a "video_device_alloc"

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x13053a): riferimento non definito a "__video_register_device"

uvc_driver.c:(.text+0x13055f): riferimento non definito a "video_device_release"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_v4l2_release":

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130e0b): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_fh_del"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130e13): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_fh_exit"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_v4l2_open":

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130e88): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130f36): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_fh_init"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130f3e): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_fh_add"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_v4l2_ioctl":

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x130fe0): riferimento non definito a "v4l_printk_ioctl"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131003): riferimento non definito a "video_usercopy"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_v4l2_do_ioctl":

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x1318d1): riferimento non definito a "video_devdata"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131c4d): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_max"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131c6b): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131c90): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_change"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131d11): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x131e24): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x13206f): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x1321a4): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x13249c): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_prio_check"

drivers/built-in.o:uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x132557): seguono ulteriori riferimenti non definiti a "v4l2_prio_check"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_v4l2_do_ioctl":

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x13271a): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_subscribe"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x13272a): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_unsubscribe"

uvc_v4l2.c:(.text+0x132743): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_dequeue"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_ctrl_add_event":

uvc_ctrl.c:(.text+0x1353c9): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_queue_fh"

drivers/built-in.o: nella funzione "uvc_ctrl_send_event":

uvc_ctrl.c:(.text+0x135468): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_event_queue_fh"

drivers/built-in.o:(.rodata+0x1f520): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_ctrl_replace"

drivers/built-in.o:(.rodata+0x1f528): riferimento non definito a "v4l2_ctrl_merge"

make: *** [vmlinux] Errore 1

```

----------

## sabayonino

 :Confused:   non è che abbiano cambiato qualche sigla/nome/  e nell'installazione (non compilazione) non si capisce ?

forzando la compilazione con un file di conf nuovo (o pulito) e salvandola , riproponendo la compilazione con quest'ultimo file , il problema si ripresenta ?

----------

## Massimog

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>   non è che abbiano cambiato qualche sigla/nome/  e nell'installazione (non compilazione) non si capisce ?
> 
> forzando la compilazione con un file di conf nuovo (o pulito) e salvandola , riproponendo la compilazione con quest'ultimo file , il problema si ripresenta ?

 

il problema pare con UVC

----------

## Massimog

ho compilato usando genkernel con la configurazione di default ed e andata.mi tocca ripasarmi a mano la conf  o c'è qualche modo di usare quella vecchia ?

edit: Ho configurato a mano il supporto per il mio hardware, metto Risolto...

----------

